# Surefire 9P - Good, bad, or indifferent?



## TorchEnvy (Jul 12, 2006)

Since recently becoming an apprentice flashaholic, I've wondered about the Surefire 9P. It's difficult to search CPF for it (and other two-character model names) because it's considered too short for the search function. That is, the dreaded "the following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search" message appears.

I like the prospect of a small, aluminum 3-cell hand cannon putting out up to 200 lumens (with the P91 added) for about $100. I assume its beam is fairly tight and is thus a nice long-thrower.

However, I don't see it mentioned much, so I wondered if it had some big gotcha I hadn't come across yet.

I'd love to hear some opinions on this light.


----------



## dragoman (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

Hi,

I have two. It is a great light, bright output and very well constructed. Has the typical perfect surefire beam pattern, although both of mine are slightly oval in shape (hotspot).

The P series lights are great, most parts are interchangable. Also, most Digilight, Cabelas XPG, and other lights have parts that are interchangable. Lamp Assemblys are also pretty easy to come by.

I am considering selling one of them, PM me if you are interested in one of these at a good price.


----------



## boostmiser (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

I didn't buy a 9P beacuse I've got the 6P with a G90 LA and 2 rechargables from Ligthound. I'm going to buy the A19 extender to make it a 9P and switch to 17500 rechargeables for longer runtime (same brightness). As it is now, it's a pretty damned bright light and very flexible.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

I certainly concur with dragoman's praise of the 9P. You can also use 2 X 17500 rechargeables for guilt-free lumens. It's a decent light on its own, but you can do so much more with it later. For example, you can add a KT2 turbohead, and use N2, MN15 and MN16 lamp assemblies, or even add a cell extender to that, and run the MN60 and MN61 LA's. Want a great LED light? Just screw a KL3 or KL5 onto your 9P body, and you'll have one.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

I have a couple of these as well. Very cool light. I love it. I will concer with all that is said above.

Also just so you know. You can do a search and include an * at the end. For example 9p* and you will find what you are looking for. 

Hope this helps.

Curtis


----------



## Topper (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

I never bought one. I have added a A19 to a 6P to "make one" and I bought a C3 after that. I like the Nat over Black; liked the grip better and thought the clip would come in handy. I like the 9volt SF's lights.
Topper


----------



## carrot (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

There are other lights that throw better than the 9P... most notably the Streamlight TL3 and Pila GL3 will throw better than the 9P. But they also lack the interchangeability of parts that the 9P has, and have wider bezels (which allows for better throw).


----------



## kelmo (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

Welcome to CPF!

I love mine. I just run it stock and keep a P91 in the spares carrier. Pretty dam bright from a relatively small package. Its my light of choice when taking evening walks with my lovely wife. With the P91 its my spotting light when doing night hikes in the wilderness.

My buddy has asked me what I want for my B-Day and I think I will ask him to help fund a KT-2 turbohead.

Get one, I don't think you will be dissapointed!


----------



## JNewell (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

There's a post a little below on modding the Z3, and everything in it applies to the 9P. (Also note that LAPolice Gear has been running a closeout on the D3, which is basically a 9P with a clip, IIRC.) You can run the P90 or P91 incandescent bulbs in a regular bezel, or install the KL3 LED unit, or install one of the various turboheads -- lots of flexibility.


----------



## TorchEnvy (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

Kelmo,

I like the idea of having a hot spot that can startle someone from a great distance...or blind the crap out of someone unpleasant approaching up close...that just seems way cool. I can only image how a 9P burning the P91 lamp would stop someone in their tracks. Heck, I feel that way about my G2, and that is one-third the lumens.

Carrot, 

I'll have to look into your suggestions as well. I'm not averse to picking up a Streamlight at some point.

Cue003,

A wildcard search! How lame of me that I didn't try to figure out if the search accepted wildcards.

All,

Thanks for your input! Man, there are some cool pieces out there. It's like a buffet! And then one can get into the mods. I've barely looked into what the turboheads are exactly.


----------



## CobraMan (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

I have a 9P and to be honest I am a little disappointed in the throw. Now I do realize that it has a fairly small reflector which keeps it compact but probably is the biggest culprit in the throw not being up to some of the competition mentioned above.

Now don't get me wrong - I really like the way it looks and feels but would like more throw. I know that there is the KT2 turbo head available but I am not sure how much it helps the throw and personally I like the look of the older turbo heads.

Well, enough of my blathering. For the money and cool looks I would say a 9P is worth it.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## cue003 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

If you want throw you need a turbohead. Especially something like a KT1 or KT2 or my personal favorite the somewhat hard to come by 2.5" SRTH.

Curtis


----------



## NotRegulated (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

Lagger-Pro still sells the SRTH.

http://www.lagger-pro.com/hd3t.htm


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

Whooooo, compared to the KT1 and KT2, it's a pricey little sucker, isn't it!


----------



## Niteowl (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

I've had mine about a year now. Great starter light. Found the original beam to be "floody" (not that there's anything wrong with that). Popped on a KT2 and that did the trick. Nice throw in a compact size, IMO.







I sold the KT2 last year to do someone a favor thinking I wouldn't miss it (thought another light could take it's place). Ended up buying another after a couple months. Then I added a Z49 tailcap and I am in heaven.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

many people describe the P91 lamp as a "wall of light" and that is exactly what it is... Very bright wide wall of light.... it's designed for tactical engagements at close to medium range... It will light up not just a portion of your apponent- but everything from head to toe- and blind them at the same time... It's peobably nearly the most "floody" beam you'll find in a tactical light- but there's enough lumens to fill it out nicely.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

So is the KT2 the same brightness as a p90 but just has way more throw? 

Is there anything that has the same brightness as a p91 but has way more throw?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*



dasanii19 said:


> So is the KT2 the same brightness as a p90 but just has way more throw?
> 
> Is there anything that has the same brightness as a p91 but has way more throw?


The KT2 kit consists of the turbohead and N2 lamp assembly. The N2 has the same lumen rating as the P90 but, in the turbohead, throw will be significantly greater. To achieve your objective, use an MN16 lamp assembly (225 lumens) in the turbohead instead of the N2.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

The thread I mentioned is actually in a different forum here. Here's a link.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

Whats run time on the MN16, the same as a p91?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*



dasanii19 said:


> Whats run time on the MN16, the same as a p91?


Yup, about 20 minutes. Now, if you want those 225 lumens for almost an hour, you can add a cell extender to the 9P and run the MN60 lamp assembly in the turbohead. With the cell extender, you could also use the MN61 HOLA (350 lumens), but then you're back to a 20-minute runtime.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*

Thanks..

So what if I had a 6P, would I just add 2 A19s and 4Xcr123A?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*



dasanii19 said:


> Thanks..
> 
> So what if I had a 6P, would I just add 2 A19s and 4Xcr123A?


Yup, that's exactly right.


----------



## Strikehold (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*



JNewell said:


> There's a post a little below on modding the Z3, and everything in it applies to the 9P. (Also note that LAPolice Gear has been running a closeout on the D3, which is basically a 9P with a clip, IIRC.) You can run the P90 or P91 incandescent bulbs in a regular bezel, or install the KL3 LED unit, or install one of the various turboheads -- lots of flexibility.



Dont use lapolicegear.com. They suck.


----------



## EV_007 (Jan 23, 2007)

The 9P is one of the most versatile lights. Good balance of quality, expandability and price.

One of SureFire's best deals. :twothumbs


----------



## supes (Jan 24, 2007)

I too was looking at getting the 9P because of its balance between being slim and easiness to carry in the back pocket and lumen output. Almost was going to pull the trigger, but then the G3 comes out! I really like the nitrolon better then the shiny black but both are basically the same light just different bodies. You cannot lose with Surefires!


----------



## mudhole (Jan 24, 2007)

cough cough G3 . . . .But the 9P is great,very very veristile.I just don't like the shiny aluminum body.


----------



## yellow (Jan 24, 2007)

Actually I dont own a 9P, but several other SFs and all of them, in the original state, do NOT offer much throw. SFs beam is more some kind of medium flood.
(But compared to the "average" light, the much more powerful SFs do have throw, even when its an area that is lit)

when it comes to Turbo-heads: they focus very much.
Sorry I dont have pictures, but a description:

imagine You are situated in a forest with some brush, standing at a pathway.
The normal beam will light up anything around You, but the beam will be lost very quick, as Your eyes adapt to the bright brush near You. The turbohead does not light up the surrounding, but places a dot through the path and illuminates anything there at a distance of 50-100 meters. In open field when You illuminate objects/persons with the normal beam at the end of field of view, the Turbohead will give better results there, but does not reach much further.

What I want to say is, in my sense, the added size of the Turbo is only good for a "WOW", and for real throw applications AND when there is vegetation around, the normal medium flood is best for typical tactical flashlight chores.

And for the [b[real[/b] typical flashlight chores, any better quality LED-light is even better, being smaller, lighter, cheaper, cheaper batts, more options (several light levels) and (upcoming) same brightness with Cree emitter
(read: Fenix -CE models)
any light You have with You when You need it, is better than the big kickass light at home


----------



## ptirmal (Jan 24, 2007)

My first surefire was a 9p, very good light... Solid build and parts are good and easy to come by (sans KT heads, although now they're available). I eventually sold it to fund a D3. Now I have a C3 with a KT2-HA and a cell extender, different m3 and m6 lamps to play with, and I keep the d3 in my car...

I prefer the 9P to the D3 actually and the C3 to the 9P ... I just need to pick up a G3 now for a garage light...


----------



## Jasmes (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire 9P: Good, bad, or indifferent?*



Niteowl said:


> I've had mine about a year now. Great starter light. Found the original beam to be "floody" (not that there's anything wrong with that). Popped on a KT2 and that did the trick. Nice throw in a compact size, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got any beamshots?


----------



## kelmo (Jan 24, 2007)

Since my last post I've gotten the KT2 and some MN15 & MN16 LAs. This setup really is a good medium range thrower (100m range). I can't comment on "long range" as that is a very subjective term and my eyesight is not that good. The MN16 is like holding a car headlight. But it is a battery vampire. I've also gotten another 9P to replace the one that now hosts my Turboheaded 9P, and a 6P body and switch to take advantage of the extra stock bezel. I have a A19 extender and when I need to restock my battery supply I will get a few MN60 lamps for a poor man's M4. If you get a KTx turbohead I also recommend you get a beamcover/beamshaper to protect the lens when in it rides around in your bag.

kelmo


----------



## Illum (Jan 24, 2007)

I originally wanted one...then after reading the 9P lithium accident thread the feeling disappeared

never owned one, cant say much about it....
opticsHQ has em for $67 after discount


----------



## kelmo (Jan 24, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> :
> opticsHQ has em for $67 after discount



Use the CPF5 coupon for an additional 5% off and it drops down to $64!


----------



## roadie (Jan 31, 2007)

its a good start if u are having yr first 'real' torch light ...........


----------



## leukos (Feb 1, 2007)

As others have said, the 3 cell format is excellent. It is still small enough to be pocketable, but delivers enough authoritative power for an incandescent. Plus it can use 2x 17500 Li-ions without any modifications. I'm eagerly waiting to pick up a G3 when they become more available.


----------



## Paladin (Feb 1, 2007)

*Give P's a chance!*

For the non-tactical light user the 9P "system" is great. Except every time I get another bezel, it soon grows a body and tailcap. _Finally I realized if you REMOVE the batteries from stored lights they don't self-replicate..._

Paladin


----------



## kelmo (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice collection Paladin!

I just ordered 3 MN60 LAs and soon will have a poorman's M4. Maybe with the addition of the A19 my setup won't look as lopsided with the beamshaper. Your setup with the clicky looks great.

kelmo


----------



## paulr (Feb 1, 2007)

deleted


----------



## brunt_sp (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it's a great light. I fitted mine with a detonator extender and Z59 clickie. I then bored the lot to accept unprotected 18650s and fitted a KT2 head with MN21 lamp. The result is impressive, great beam and 500 lumens.

One word of warning though. Make sure the tail-cap is locked out when it's stored. Mine came on while in its Pelicase. The heat melted the case foam all over the lens of the head and melted part of the case itself ! Luckily it didn't cause a fire. The lens cleaned off with detergent and a nylon scouring pad, but I've thrown away the batteries because they must have been damaged due being fully depleted. Nevertheless no apparant damage done so all credit to Surefire quality.


----------

